# Aquatics Live 2012 - photos and videos



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2012)

The Flickr set can be found here.. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghostsword ... 176517668/


Aquatics Live 2012 - 029 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 030 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 032 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 038 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 037 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 039 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 040 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 042 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 043 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 044 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 056 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 057 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 058 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 059 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 060 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 066 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 065 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 009 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 008 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 019 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2012)

Aquatics Live 2012 - 018 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 022 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 023 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 027 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 017 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 038 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Aquatics Live 2012 - 004 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Stitch (12 Nov 2012)

Looks amazing. Pretty jealous of you guys able to attend.

2 Questions about the photos:

*What are these blue fish?*






*Did one of the UKAPS members create this?* I would like to contact them with some questions


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Nov 2012)

Brilliant photos, jealous as hell that I couldn't go.

Can I ask anyone that did, what was the discus display like and did you notice if they were selling any livestock on the Sunday. I know the show rules stated hardware and plants only, just curious if any fish were being sold officially or unofficially. 

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## mafoo (12 Nov 2012)

I bought 10 crystal shrimp on saturday... but maybe inverts were exempt...


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Nov 2012)

Stitch said:
			
		

> Looks amazing. Pretty jealous of you guys able to attend.
> 
> 2 Questions about the photos:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Going by the size and shape of the body and the fins, the blue fish look to me like the German bred Blue Rams (Ramirez) could be wrong but I don't think so. Google Blue Rams and see what comes up?

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Nov 2012)

Hi I think I might be wrong after all, I just Googled Blue rams and cam up with this:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/female.jpg

ps not trying to derail this thread by the way, looking very much to seeing more pictures if anyone has them


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Nov 2012)

think they call them electric blue rams the ones in the tank ... i have a bad memory but think that was the aquajardin display.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2012)

It was the aquajardin display indeed, and they are electric blue..

I only took about 50 odd photos, was too busy having fun and listening to the amazing talks..  

Also done a video of the scapes, need to edit it and post it on youtube.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## basil (12 Nov 2012)

mafoo said:
			
		

> I bought 10 crystal shrimp on saturday... but maybe inverts were exempt...



Any pics of the shrimp - get em up!!


----------



## John S (12 Nov 2012)

Great pictures Luis. I think I'm getting somewhere with my tanks and then see some of these - I've got a long way to go!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Nov 2012)

Stitch said:
			
		

> Looks amazing. Pretty jealous of you guys able to attend.
> 2 Questions about the photos:
> *What are these blue fish?*
> *Did one of the UKAPS members create this?* I would like to contact them with some questions


It was indeed an amazing weekend, make sure you are there next time 

1. it is indeed electric blue rams
2. tank was created by Piece-of-fish


----------



## mafoo (12 Nov 2012)

basil said:
			
		

> mafoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go. They are pretty tiny so its hard getting a pic of them in focus.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 Nov 2012)

Hi Shrimp look fantastic!!

Just a guess but that plant in the second picture, is that Uticulara? If it is you seem to have the same problem growing it as I do  

When you bought the shrimp did you notice any other livestock for sale?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Nov 2012)

there was not other livestock for sale, inverts don't come under the livestock umbrella...I got some great quality Rili shrimp from Freshwatershrimp


shrimp2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


shrimp1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Nov 2012)

I didn't get any shrimp on the day but those Black Tigers were awesome! need to get some of those


----------



## Ady34 (13 Nov 2012)

i should have got some amanos, but for some reason didnt  :?   , Ed said he'd do 10 for £20.....what was i thinking......probably i cant be arsed to acclimate for 2 hours when i get home at 11pm after a 4 1/2hr drive!!! Wish i had now though  

Nice pics Ian


----------



## Swee (13 Nov 2012)

Hi guys, here the pictures my cousin took. There's a lots of my head sorry, but it shows the evolution of my tank.   

http://www.flickr.com/photos/90091481@N ... 000421623/


----------



## ghostsword (14 Nov 2012)

The UKAPS Live Scaping Tanks

http://youtu.be/dbtBcqVdt-k


----------



## Piotr K. (15 Nov 2012)

Hey guys,

I have some questions about aquariums at UKAPS' booth - for some reason I didn't ask them while "on site"  

1. What is the manufacturer of these two LED modules used over the larger aquarium? I thought it was JBL's product, but now I can't find anything like this in their product range...

2. What species are the red Characins in the larger tank?

3. Grass-like plant in the larger tank - _Echinodorus tenellus_?

4. What species/variety is the reddish Cryptocoryne in the smaller aquarium? The one with darker spots on the leaves...

5. What are the stemmed plants on the bottom of the smaller aquarium? I think they might be _Staurogyne repens_, _Ludwigia glandulosa_, and _Alternathera reineckii_, but it's rather a guess... 

(after making several vids without voice-overs, and after receiving some comments from viewers who seem to like my mumbling, I decided to return to making spoken commentary...   )


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Nov 2012)

I believe the LED units are not on the market yet. New fluval ones, double check with Dan Crawford


----------



## Piotr K. (15 Nov 2012)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> I believe the LED units are not on the market yet. New fluval ones, double check with Dan Crawford


Great! Fluval! Exactly!  I knew it was manufactured by some well known company!  (damn, why didn't I make photo of it???) "Fluval LED striplights", that's the one!  Thanks! 

Now let's hope there will also be some feedback on plants and fish...


----------



## ghostsword (15 Nov 2012)

I measured the par on those, 60 par on that massive tank, was very impressed..


----------



## Piotr K. (15 Nov 2012)

"Par"...?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynth ... _radiation ?


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Nov 2012)

Piotr K. said:
			
		

> 4. What species/variety is the reddish Cryptocoryne in the smaller aquarium? The one with darker spots on the leaves...
> 
> 5. What are the stemmed plants on the bottom of the smaller aquarium? I think they might be _Staurogyne repens_, _Ludwigia glandulosa_, and _Alternathera reineckii_, but it's rather a guess...



Hi Piotr

The crypt in my nano is Cryptocoryne Tropica, and the stemmed plants in the foreground are indeed Staurogyne Repens ( green) and Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini' (pink) - well done 

I'll get Dan to confirm re his tank today.

I look forward to seeing the videos.
Tony


----------



## ghostsword (16 Nov 2012)

Piotr K. said:
			
		

> "Par"...?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynth ... _radiation ?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynth ... _radiation


----------



## Piotr K. (16 Nov 2012)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> The crypt in my nano is Cryptocoryne Tropica, and the stemmed plants in the foreground are indeed Staurogyne Repens ( green) and Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini' (pink) - well done  I'll get Dan to confirm re his tank today.


Great, thanks for the info, and waiting for some more! 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing the videos.


I already posted two of them in this thread


----------

